# Schaltschrankerdung



## ET1 (10 März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich der Erdung von Montageplatten in einem Schaltschrank mit 5 aneinandergereihten Schaltschrankfeldern.

Die Einspeisung ist im 1. Feld, und hat einen Schutzleiterquerschnitt von 120 mm².
Die Stromschiene führt durch die ersten 4 Felder.

Muss ich nun alle Montageplatten mit 120 mm² Erden oder gibt es eine spezielle Vorschrift?

Gruß Frank


----------



## nade (10 März 2010)

Gegenfrage, hast du die Suchfunktion schon benutzt?


----------



## ET1 (10 März 2010)

Hallo Nade,
die Suchfunktion hab ich benutzt, hab aber leider nix gefunden.


----------



## nade (10 März 2010)

http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32825&highlight=erdung

Auch wenn hier die Meinungen etwas auseinander laufen.
Also ich würde aus dem Bauch raus es handhaben wie bei Potentialausgleich.
Sprich Queerschnitt >35mm² = halber Außenleiterqueerschnitt.


----------



## Haube (14 März 2010)

...also eins ist sicher,120² musst du ganz sicher nicht verwenden. das is alleine vom Platz her unmöglich. Das is ja schon en ganz schönes Kamel von Kabel!


----------



## MSommer (28 März 2010)

Hallo Frank,

die Schutzleiteranschlüsse von Schaltanlagen, dazu gehören auch Montageplattenverbindungen, müssen eine entsprechende Kurzschlussfestigkeit aufweisen. D.H Sie müssen also einen auftredenden Kurzschlussstrom während der Kurzschlussdauer ohne sicherheitsrelevante Beinträchtigung führen können. Deshalb muss man die Anforderungen zur Schaltanlage beachten und einhalten.

Rittal hat sehr gute Hinweise zur Ausführung dieser Schutzmaßnahmen zusammengestellt. 

Im Netz habe ich folgendes noch gefunden:
http://www.rittal.de/downloads/PrintMedia/Rittal_allg/de/Schutzleiter_TS8_2008.pdf
http://www.rittal.de/downloads/TechInfo/PS_Schutzleiter_D_GB_12_1998.PDF

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Moroso (28 März 2010)

*Was ist wenn alle Bauteile blank sind.*

In einem Edelstahlschrank sind ja alle Montageplatten blank und jede Montageplatte ist mit je 6 Stk. M8 Schrauben mit dem Rahmen verbunden.

Trotzdem erden?


----------



## Paule (28 März 2010)

Moroso schrieb:


> In einem Edelstahlschrank sind ja alle Montageplatten blank und jede Montageplatte ist mit je 6 Stk. M8 Schrauben mit dem Rahmen verbunden.
> 
> Trotzdem erden?


*Natürlich!*


----------

